# A Sky Ride in Bath



## summerdays (25 Jul 2010)

Wanted to go ... well its a bike ride isn't it......... but could I convince the rest of the family - well I decided not to convince them but just register them anyway - fait accompli. So made the sandwiches, got the bikes ready and off we set.

Arrive at the ride and the middle child starts trying to "acquire" bottles of drink (which seemed to be her motivating factor on this ride - note after acquiring them she finds some mug to carry them for her ). Then we move onto the streets of Bath - strangely deserted and quiet. We head for the wrong side of the road - for that sense of delicious naughtiness of disobeying the rules.

After a while we arrived at the main compound we wandered around looking at the various stands - the children had a go at the timed slalom race to get their free water bottle (I'm sure we already have enough of those things). Then we decided that we fancied a smoothie and it seemed you could have one in exchange for some slave labour - children do have their uses.

Next we popped into the Cyclemagic stand (met Hilldodger) to have a go on a variety of bikes that had obviously been made up by a drunk with a sense of humour. I tried the Penny bike, and one with off centre hubs on the wheels and the horrible reverse steering (my brain can't work that one). But my favourite one is the one with a joint - somehow my brain thinks that one is fun.

We have a picnic and then set off once more to complete the circuit. On route we meet a variety of bikes and people from the lycra clad fast guys to the child following the white line down the middle of the road trying not to wobble off it. Best dressed prize would have to be shared between the little girl wearing the hi-vis as a dress - down to her ankles and the man on the pink bike.

My first Sky Ride was over - but at least some of the family said they would do it again (something about more free bottles of drink and a T-shirt if you did 3 rides seemed to be the key points to making that decision). So to sum it up - some of my children are completely bribe-able.


----------

